# Is it possible to make $500-$1000 a week driving for Uber x??



## phoenxix1344

I currently rent a car for $600 a week driving for Uber black/plus but due to circumstances, I am not sure I want to keep renting from this company. Currently I work 7 days a week, 60-70 hours a week and after rent and Uber's fee I make anywhere from 500-1000 a week.

My personal car is a 2011 Nissan Versa, good condition and has about 34000 miles on it. And I am considering driving for Uber x instead and wondering if its worth it. I have no problem putting in the hours. I currently work 5 am- 3/4 pm and I am wondering if its feasible to make similar earnings after uber takes their share?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Only if you don't accurately track your expenses.


----------



## Showa50

Yes. I'm in LA and gross 800-1k per week. You definitely need to have a strategy and good understanding of where you'll get rides from.

Last year was a challenge with all the rate cut nonsense, but this past month has been trending well.


----------



## UberXTampa

phoenxix1344 said:


> I currently rent a car for $600 a week driving for Uber black/plus but due to circumstances, I am not sure I want to keep renting from this company. Currently I work 7 days a week, 60-70 hours a week and after rent and Uber's fee I make anywhere from 500-1000 a week.
> 
> My personal car is a 2011 Nissan Versa, good condition and has about 34000 miles on it. And I am considering driving for Uber x instead and wondering if its worth it. I have no problem putting in the hours. I currently work 5 am- 3/4 pm and I am wondering if its feasible to make similar earnings after uber takes their share?


There is only one way to find out. Signup for both UberX and Lyft. When both are set up and you are ready to roll, suspend the rental for a few weeks and try to make it work with your own car. If it is as good as you anticipated, do not break the bridges and leave your current contract on good terms. Still I don't know if the company you rent from would suspend your car lease for a certain period of time or not. If they don't/can't, try to make a different schedule in addition to your original one but this time work the new schedule with your own car. I hope you find the best of possibilities for your situation.


----------



## jaywaynedubya

How many miles a week do you drive for Uber black/plus?


----------



## phoenxix1344

I've calculated about 3000 in the last month driving for black/plus. And that's a good idea, maybe I'll open another account for my car and give it a try. Is it pretty good using both lyft and uber? About how long is the wait between calls, typically?


----------



## UberXTampa

phoenxix1344 said:


> I've calculated about 3000 in the last month driving for black/plus. And that's a good idea, maybe I'll open another account for my car and give it a try. Is it pretty good using both lyft and uber? About how long is the wait between calls, typically?


It depends on market, work hours, events and many other factors, but think of it as trying to fish. Uber & Lyft when done together increase your chances of success. I suggest you accept Lyft rides from a little further away as Lyft ETA is real, 60% or more people tip with Lyft and tips add up to or exceed the Lyft cut regularly. It is a game of maximizing returns by doing a lot of right things systematically.


----------



## UberFrolic

Drive for Lyft please. If you don't uber will win the rideshare war and we don't want uber making large decisions on fares. We need multiple players in this rideshare war. Compeition is good


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Youll be driving a lot more for uberx if you plan on driving 60 to 80 hours. I drive 20 hours a week and net about 500, but I am one of the best drivers in the region. Also, you have to consider depreciation of your car, as I assume your still making payments or almost done. uberx is a lot more popular than uber. black so you'll be busy.


----------



## UberFrolic

I drive black sometimes and that shit is fkn slowwwwww


Over saturated with uber black drivers


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Drive for Lyft because the passengers are nice. UberX pax are going to be shock.


----------



## fork2323

in LA yes, all the uberx drivers quit so now it surges all day long.. only do 1.5x or higher. drive morning and night rush hours when it's 2.5-3.5 or more. I average $26 an hour after ubers cut.


----------



## UberDesson

I've been taking Lyft as a passenger and one of the drivers said he's making $1200-$1400 a week doing Uber and Lyft. So do both to increase your chances.


----------



## docswife

I've grossed $5400 in 8 weeks on a part time basis. Gotta have the right market and cherry pick the surges for sure.


----------



## Txchick

docswife said:


> I've grossed $5400 in 8 weeks on a part time basis. Gotta have the right market and cherry pick the surges for sure.


That would be difficult to do in the Dallas market right now. I hear it's extremly slow right now, surges are short-lived & in-frequent. Don't know if Uber has on boarded a boat load of new drivers in Dallas.


----------



## docswife

Txchick said:


> That would be difficult to do in the Dallas market right now. I hear it's extremly slow right now, surges are short-lived & in-frequent. Don't know if Uber has on boarded a boat load of new drivers in Dallas.


Last week had less surges because of the new guarantee but overall it's been great for me! Especially the weekends, particularly Sunday mornings. I've had surges EVERY Sunday for the past 8 weeks.


----------



## docswife

Proof for the doubters...


----------



## Txchick

docswife said:


> Last week had less surges because of the new guarantee but overall it's been great for me! Especially the weekends, particularly Sunday mornings. I've had surges EVERY Sunday for the past 8 weeks.





docswife said:


> Last week had less surges because of the new guarantee but overall it's been great for me! Especially the weekends, particularly Sunday mornings. I've had surges EVERY Sunday for the past 8 weeks.


I would not drive the Rush hour guarantees at $20.00 per hour. Those newbie Uber drivers need to go offline & wait. $35,00 per hour perhaps a different story. I never worked on Sunday morning, due to my full time job on Monday.


----------



## Txchick

docswife said:


> Proof for the doubters...


 I believe you, but it is slow right now in Dallas.


----------



## docswife

Txchick said:


> Don't think
> 
> I would not drive the Rush hour guarantees at $20.00 per hour. Those newbie Uber drivers need to go offline & wait. $35,00 per hour perhaps a different story. I never worked on Sunday morning, due to my full time job on Monday.


I don't work those rush hour guarantees either. I'd much rather drive at surging rates....


----------



## Txchick

docswife said:


> I don't work those rush hour guarantees either. I'd much rather drive at surging rates....


High five to that one!!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

docswife said:


> Proof for the doubters...


Is that figure before or after Uber's cut?

$9 per fare average?


----------



## docswife

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Is that figure before or after Uber's cut?
> 
> $9 per fare average?


Before


----------



## Sly

UberFrolic said:


> Drive for Lyft please. If you don't uber will win the rideshare war and we don't want uber making large decisions on fares. We need multiple players in this rideshare war. Compeition is good


That's why rates are so low. They are trying to bankrupt one another.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

docswife said:


> Before


So what's your net after Uber's cut and Safe Ride fees? Around $4K?


----------



## docswife

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> So what's your net after Uber's cut and Safe Ride fees? Around $4K?


If you drive for Uber, you would know the answer. So, what are you getting at, exactly?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

docswife said:


> If you drive for Uber, you would know the answer. So, what are you getting at, exactly?


I don't drive for U/L, I drive a taxi. If the actual math of net pay Vs expenses worked out, I would give up the cab in a New York Minute.

All I'm trying to get at is the truth, as opposed to Uber's $90K per year BS.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Plus, 600 ish rides in 8 weeks? That's 75 rides per week. A busy 12 hour shift in the cab is 15-20 rides, so 75 fares per week seems a bit more than part time.


----------



## docswife

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Plus, 600 ish rides in 8 weeks? That's 75 rides per week. A busy 12 hour shift in the cab is 15-20 rides, so 75 fares per week seems a bit more than part time.


You're probably driving longer distances which take more time. I'm driving for the most part short distance at surge rates

Slice it however you'd like, but I hold a full time job and drove Uber in between and on the weekends. Even picking up a passenger or 2 on my way in to my full time job.

It was temporary for me to reach a certain goal. I exceeded my goal. I had 500+ trips and no accident, and made a great PROFIT! I drove a 9 year old Honda Accord with 165,000 miles on it that I'm giving to my teenager in July.


----------



## Txchick

docswife said:


> You're probably driving longer distances which take more time. I'm driving for the most part short distance at surge rates
> 
> Slice it however you'd like, but I hold a full time job and drove Uber in between and on the weekends. Even picking up a passenger or 2 on my way in to my full time job.
> 
> It was temporary for me to reach a certain goal. I exceeded my goal. I had 500+ trips and no accident, and made a great PROFIT! I drove a 9 year old Honda Accord with 165,000 miles on it that I'm giving to my teenager in July.


Yea kid gets a car!!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

docswife said:


> You're probably driving longer distances which take more time. I'm driving for the most part short distance at surge rates
> 
> Slice it however you'd like, but I hold a full time job and drove Uber in between and on the weekends. Even picking up a passenger or 2 on my way in to my full time job.
> 
> It was temporary for me to reach a certain goal. I exceeded my goal. I had 500+ trips and no accident, and made a great PROFIT! I drove a 9 year old Honda Accord with 165,000 miles on it that I'm giving to my teenager in July.


I'm glad you were able to achieve your goal without getting caught in the insurance gap, and kudos for being smart enough to use a high milage car to get the job done.

I have nothing against U/L drivers, I just like to get the whole story. Thanks for your honesty.


----------



## cybertec69

Showa50 said:


> Yes. I'm in LA and gross 800-1k per week. You definitely need to have a strategy and good understanding of where you'll get rides from.
> 
> Last year was a challenge with all the rate cut nonsense, but this past month has been trending well.
> View attachment 6296


And how many hours are you behind the wheel to do those numbers, why omit such important information, and post your trips with the times on them, each day you picked up the last fare and dropped off the last fare, not hard to do.


----------



## Showa50

cybertec69 said:


> And how many hours are you behind the wheel to do those numbers, why omit such important information, and post your trips with the times on them, each day you picked up the last fare and dropped off the last fare, not hard to do.


What!? 
I wasn't intentionally omitting anything. OP asked a question and I provided my background. I drive the same hours as OP, so the exact times I pickup fares is unimportant.

And by looking at the thread you provided nothing to help OP.


----------



## LACrak38

Showa50 said:


> Yes. I'm in LA and gross 800-1k per week. You definitely need to have a strategy and good understanding of where you'll get rides from.
> 
> Last year was a challenge with all the rate cut nonsense, but this past month has been trending well.
> View attachment 6296


I am in L.A. How do you get away from all the 4-7 trips? Or is it possible? Even with surge a short trip is a short waste of time trip. I was in Santa Monica the other day and nothing but short wasted trips. Surge or not


----------



## cybertec69

Showa50 said:


> What!?
> I wasn't intentionally omitting anything. OP asked a question and I provided my background. I drive the same hours as OP, so the exact times I pickup fares is unimportant.
> 
> And by looking at the thread you provided nothing to help OP.


So how does living and sleeping in your car feel like.


----------



## Showa50

LACrak38 said:


> I am in L.A. How do you get away from all the 4-7 trips? Or is it possible? Even with surge a short trip is a short waste of time trip. I was in Santa Monica the other day and nothing but short wasted trips. Surge or not


Those trips are part of the game. Can't do much about them, except leave SaMo. You have to put yourself in a position to get better rides.

SaMo is one of those areas where people don't travel to far from thier homes.


----------



## Showa50

cybertec69 said:


> So how does living and sleeping in your car feel like.


Jeezus, you are an idiot. Besides not providing anything useful to the thread, you don't know how to use a question mark.


----------



## cybertec69

Showa50 said:


> Jeezus, you are an idiot. Besides not providing anything useful to the thread, you don't know how to use a question mark.


The idiot is you, stop misinforming people, everyone knows the truth about uber, and the real earnings someone should expect. Post proof to back up your idiotic posts.


----------



## loft205

Good luck when you get in an accident while doing UUUUUberrrrr, Phoenix..


----------



## TeleSki

I can make 150-225 a week driving about 15 hours a week during not the best hours (roughly 9pm to 2-3 am) Sunday night through Thurs night. Worked 20 hours on a combined Friday and Saturday night a few weeks ago, and made 325 (net). On the weeknights, I do benefit quite a bit from the guarantees. On some of those nights, I would have netted $6-8 per hour without it.


----------



## Ryan I

Showa50 said:


> Yes. I'm in LA and gross 800-1k per week. You definitely need to have a strategy and good understanding of where you'll get rides from.
> 
> Last year was a challenge with all the rate cut nonsense, but this past month has been trending well.
> View attachment 6296


Nice pic! What app is it that you are using to track your rides?


----------



## Lidman

It's hard to believe that the uberX rates can very from over $2/mile as low as .65/mile. Although it's $2/mile in Cedar Rapids, I still won't drive for them, because I'm sure they'll the rates down below $1/mile with-in a year. I know I'm stating the obvious here, but it seems like when UBER opens in a particular city, it's great for the drivers until many more sign on. Then it's cut the rates. I can't imagine driving into a different town to pick up a $4 fare.


----------



## Showa50

Ryan I said:


> Nice pic! What app is it that you are using to track your rides?


Its a Wed site called Sherpashare.com. I value it for the data and graphs it provides about my driving and averages.

Blatant referral link
sherpashare.com/register?refid=SP2530

It works with numerous driving companies, however the Lyft data retrieval has been down for a while. Lyft changed thier email format recently.


----------



## FUberX

LACrak38 said:


> I am in L.A. How do you get away from all the 4-7 trips? Or is it possible? Even with surge a short trip is a short waste of time trip. I was in Santa Monica the other day and nothing but short wasted trips. Surge or not


Hahaha that's why I stay out of Santa Monica. I may drop off, but I usually get out of there asap.....


----------



## LACrak38

fork2323 said:


> in LA yes, all the uberx drivers quit so now it surges all day long.. only do 1.5x or higher. drive morning and night rush hours when it's 2.5-3.5 or more. I average $26 an hour after ubers cut.


i dont know how you guys do it. i pickup in surge area only going short distance for 4.96, or 5, or 7.87, netting me nothing but few bucks. then the other. i have done it in early morning rush, evening rush and only few worthwhile fares. then i have experienced the chase the surge routine only for it to end when i get there. i dont know how you guys are averaging the better $18+ fares consistently, i am constantly hit with these low fares morning, evening


----------



## docswife

LACrak38 said:


> i dont know how you guys do it. i pickup in surge area only going short distance for 4.96, or 5, or 7.87, netting me nothing but few bucks. then the other. i have done it in early morning rush, evening rush and only few worthwhile fares. then i have experienced the chase the surge routine only for it to end when i get there. i dont know how you guys are averaging the better $18+ fares consistently, i am constantly hit with these low fares morning, evening


Never chase surges.


----------



## TeleSki

LACrak38 said:


> i dont know how you guys do it. i pickup in surge area only going short distance for 4.96, or 5, or 7.87, netting me nothing but few bucks. then the other. i have done it in early morning rush, evening rush and only few worthwhile fares. then i have experienced the chase the surge routine only for it to end when i get there. i dont know how you guys are averaging the better $18+ fares consistently, i am constantly hit with these low fares morning, evening


Ive been in surge areas several times in the last week, but don't get surge fares. Lyft prime is impossible to get.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

phoenxix1344 said:


> I currently rent a car for $600 a week driving for Uber black/plus but due to circumstances, I am not sure I want to keep renting from this company. Currently I work 7 days a week, 60-70 hours a week and after rent and Uber's fee I make anywhere from 500-1000 a week.
> My personal car is a 2011 Nissan Versa, good condition and has about 34000 miles on it. And I am considering driving for Uber x instead and wondering if its worth it. I have no problem putting in the hours. I currently work 5 am- 3/4 pm and I am wondering if its feasible to make similar earnings after uber takes their share?


It's been nearly 5 months now...
Can you update us all on what you tried, what decisions you made...
and if you continue to do rent a 'black' car from Uber for $2,400/mo?


----------



## malibrizzle

I drive in the AM before my other job, so from 4am-7:30 and I can easily make 50-60 just doing 3 trips. It's mainly all airport rides plus if there's a surge it's even better. The way I looked at it is if you do from 4am-12pm or something like that you can easily make $200.00 a day, if you do it M-F it's definitely possible.


----------



## Uberyuxu

Yeah im raking it now


----------



## eyewall

It used to be possible to make $500 in my market until driver oversaturation and 2 rounds of fare cuts within 6 months.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

eyewall said:


> It used to be possible to make $500 in my market until driver oversaturation and 2 rounds of fare cuts within 6 months.


The sort-of consensus here is that so many driver's walked away after the most recent fare cuts, that there are more rides available now for the drivers who have stuck it out. See THIS thread.


----------



## uberisti

$1100 this past week. slower this week with no surges to be found.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

uberisti said:


> $1100 this past week. slower this week with no surges to be found.


Net or Gross? UberX?


----------



## secretadmirer

I'm sure anythings possible, depending on how many hours you drive. With the rates the way they are in most cities, you'd have to drive for at least 80 hours or so, or get lucky with the surge fares (If any).


----------



## OrlandoUberX

If you don't like sleep it's possible


----------



## secretadmirer

I'm sure anythings possible, depending on how many hours you drive. With the rates the way they are in most cities, you'd have to drive for at least 80 hours or so, or get lucky with the surge fares (If any).


----------



## uberparadise

phoenxix1344 said:


> I currently rent a car for $600 a week driving for Uber black/plus but due to circumstances, I am not sure I want to keep renting from this company. Currently I work 7 days a week, 60-70 hours a week and after rent and Uber's fee I make anywhere from 500-1000 a week.
> 
> My personal car is a 2011 Nissan Versa, good condition and has about 34000 miles on it. And I am considering driving for Uber x instead and wondering if its worth it. I have no problem putting in the hours. I currently work 5 am- 3/4 pm and I am wondering if its feasible to make similar earnings after uber takes their share?


First of all you deserve a medal for hard work and a great work ethic. I have tested X and gone full bore for a week now and then. You will be running around like a jack rabbit, getting trip after trip. I sometimes drive 200 to 300 miles a day. My top earnings have been in the $1000 range. Basically I drive then I sleep and I repeat and repeat. . I can out work most people, but at times I burn out and only make a couple 100 bucks for the week.


----------



## Oscar Levant

phoenxix1344 said:


> I currently rent a car for $600 a week driving for Uber black/plus but due to circumstances, I am not sure I want to keep renting from this company. Currently I work 7 days a week, 60-70 hours a week and after rent and Uber's fee I make anywhere from 500-1000 a week.
> 
> My personal car is a 2011 Nissan Versa, good condition and has about 34000 miles on it. And I am considering driving for Uber x instead and wondering if its worth it. I have no problem putting in the hours. I currently work 5 am- 3/4 pm and I am wondering if its feasible to make similar earnings after uber takes their share?


I'm an UberSUV ( black ) driver. I do not do anything less than black. I used to drive UberX. First off, if you are not leasing an SUV you are losing a lot of money. On Friday and Saturday nights, most of my trips are SUV, and that's $4.30 per mile and $25 minumum. That's a lot better than UberBlack's $3.50 per mile with a $15 minimum. I'll typically gross $500 - $700 on saturdays, but I work 12 noon to 12 midnight on saturdays.

No, UberX is less money, a lot less. Not only that, you will grind your car into the ground after a year or two and the interior will really look like hell after some time.

I make what you make but I only work 5 - ten hour shifts ( averaged ) , taking mondays and tuesdays off. 
But, my lease is $525, so I think your lease is a bit high, but, depends I guess on your city, what the going rates are, etc.


----------



## Oscar Levant

UberDesson said:


> I've been taking Lyft as a passenger and one of the drivers said he's making $1200-$1400 a week doing Uber and Lyft. So do both to increase your chances.


Never believe what drivers tell you. I've been in this business 15 years. Everyone's a rich guy, but how do they live, what do they drive? I think you'll find they are telling a fib or two or three.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Oscar Levant said:


> First off, if you are not leasing an SUV you are losing a lot of money.


Can you expand on that, please... what is the lease term? How many miles per lease term can you put on the vehicle? Since you drive Black, it's safe to assume you have commercial insurance and livery plates... what does commercial insurance cost you?


----------



## Jiynks

I love these type of threads where all peoples *****ing and complaining bites them in the ass.
Look how quick everyone is to claim how amaxing the money is thier making. 
Looks like uber rate cuts have either improved ones net or is not to relevant.


----------



## EX_

Yes, $500/week is absolutely possible. But you'll need to game the surge like a pimp (driving on bar hop nights unfortunately), and have a shitload of patience for most of the people you pick up.

With surge I average around 40-45 trips/16 hours a week, without it probably 70-80/25 hours in my market.


----------



## ChiGal

phoenxix1344 said:


> I've calculated about 3000 in the last month driving for black/plus. And that's a good idea, maybe I'll open another account for my car and give it a try. Is it pretty good using both lyft and uber? About how long is the wait between calls, typically?


Yes, you can absolutely make this goal. I made it in Chicago just doing uber x. Now I primarily drive lift and average $800+ a week with that and up to an additional $180 the same week with uber x. Plus I only work 40-41 hours tops each week. My overall take home each week for the past 5 1/2 months (I've been driving for 6 months) is $990-$1200.

Before anyone asks me to post my earning. I already have.


----------



## ChiGal

phoenxix1344 said:


> I currently rent a car for $600 a week driving for Uber black/plus but due to circumstances, I am not sure I want to keep renting from this company. Currently I work 7 days a week, 60-70 hours a week and after rent and Uber's fee I make anywhere from 500-1000 a week.
> 
> My personal car is a 2011 Nissan Versa, good condition and has about 34000 miles on it. And I am considering driving for Uber x instead and wondering if its worth it. I have no problem putting in the hours. I currently work 5 am- 3/4 pm and I am wondering if its feasible to make similar earnings after uber takes their share?


Some drivers maximize on surges, others maximize on long trips. There are many variables to the equation. I don't chase surges or do the club scene anymore. Instead I focus on the logistics of my city and places/times/activities where I can get the long fares. There is no right or wrong formula. Id say listen to what works for everyone, utilize it until you find what works for you, and as long as it's working make the money and keep looking for more trends. Especially as both companies are aggressively seeking more drivers.


----------



## A Morgan

I drive uber X (LA & OC) and now sometimes the IE (evening night and early morning hrs). If you drive X Mon - Saturday (early sunday morning) (70 hrs per week) you should hit your target income YES. This past week driving Thursday, Friday and Saturday evenings my payouts show $93 Thursday, $215 Friday (had a good surge ride) & $141 on Saturday. So I did $449 in 3 nights but I also put 679 miles on my vehicle.


----------



## ChiGal

Another thing that works here, I'm not sure if it would work where you are is: when I do have those short fares, I do not budge because they are generally where I will get another ping if I just wait for a moment. I use the time to respond to text messages, pay a bill online, get out to stretch my legs, and so on. The furthest I'll move my car is to go to the washroom if need be. I have clean wash room spots mapped out in my head. If I wait more than 9 mins for a lift ping, I just turn the uber app on. I use all of my time out there being as productive as possible.


----------



## Aztek98

Very possible.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Can you expand on that, please... what is the lease term? How many miles per lease term can you put on the vehicle? Since you drive Black, it's safe to assume you have commercial insurance and livery plates... what does commercial insurance cost you?


I lease an SUV from a limo company, and the insurance is included in the lease. I don't know what my boss pays.
But, my lease is $525 per week. You're losing money because the SUV rate is what, 35% higher than a black rate? Anyway,
at night, ( if you drive nights ) you'll get a lot more SUV trips. In the daytime, it might not make that big of a difference, I don't know.
But, I'd say, overall, half of my trips are SUV, which, if you are not driving an SUV, you are not getting the good rates. ( $4.30 per mile, $25 minimum in my city ).

We do have commercial insurance, and in CA, livery plates are not required, but a TCP number ( Transportation Charter Party number issued by the Public Utilities Commission ) must be displayed on the bumper, which is a simple decal. Also , an additional airport sticker/permit is required for picking up curbside at the San Diego airport. The TCP ( livery license ) costs I think $1500, or so. The airport permit is $166 I believe.


----------



## Greguzzi

A Morgan said:


> I drive uber X (LA & OC) and now sometimes the IE (evening night and early morning hrs). If you drive X Mon - Saturday (early sunday morning) (70 hrs per week) you should hit your target income YES. This past week driving Thursday, Friday and Saturday evenings my payouts show $93 Thursday, $215 Friday (had a good surge ride) & $141 on Saturday. So I did $449 in 3 nights but I also put 679 miles on my vehicle.


So, your after-expenses profit was $449 - (679 x $0.54) = $82.34.

How many hours did you drive in total seeking these fares to profit $82.34?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Oscar Levant said:


> I lease an SUV from a limo company, and the insurance is included in the lease. I don't know what my boss pays.
> But, my lease is $525 per week. You're losing money because the SUV rate is what, 35% higher than a black rate? Anyway,
> at night, ( if you drive nights ) you'll get a lot more SUV trips. In the daytime, it might not make that big of a difference, I don't know.
> But, I'd say, overall, half of my trips are SUV, which, if you are not driving an SUV, you are not getting the good rates. ( $4.30 per mile, $25 minimum in my city ).
> 
> We do have commercial insurance, and in CA, livery plates are not required, but a TCP number ( Transportation Charter Party number issued by the Public Utilities Commission ) must be displayed on the bumper, which is a simple decal. Also , an additional airport sticker/permit is required for picking up curbside at the San Diego airport. The TCP ( livery license ) costs I think $1500, or so. The airport permit is $166 I believe.


Ok... starting to get a better picture.... this is the PAY thread, not a CA city section, and your comments about what EVERYONE should do, just don't apply.

First, There is no SUV class in most markets - only the largest.
In most markets, XL is the only 'large car' option and it pays just a bit less than double the X rate - and only around 1 in 10 ride requests will come in to that driver as XL... the rest are X.

In markets where there is SELECT/LUX, those rates are only a bit less than BLACK/SUV and the cars get decent gas mileage, do not require commercial insurance or livery plates - and there are FAR more SELECT requests than SUV/BLACK requests.

Here in CLE, BLACK pays $2.70/$0.50 vs SELECT at $2.25/$0.35. 20% of my ride request are SELECT.

and, to my point:
*In my opinion, your comment that "if you're not leasing an SUV/Black car you are losing money", 
is 100% completely wrong and is bad advice for most people. *
It may work for you, but it's a money losing proposition for most.

I own both my cars (UberX and UberSELECT) outright - and I can drive them till the wheels fall off and then sell them for parts... my cars are depreciating assets. Your lease is burning cash in a crack pipe: You are spending over $27,300 of your income every year just on your lease payments.


----------



## uberisti

Sacto Burbs said:


> Net or Gross? UberX?


$1100 after Uber took their 25% cut


----------



## A Morgan

Greguzzi said:


> So, your after-expenses profit was $449 - (679 x $0.54) = $82.34.
> 
> How many hours did you drive in total seeking these fares to profit $82.34?


Well if you look at it that way I most likely made 10 cents per hour. I am very aware that I am just cashing out the value of my vehicle to payoff my debt but that is what I have chosen to do and very soon I will have no credit card debt at all which makes me very happy!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> So, your after-expenses profit was $449 - (679 x $0.54) = $82.34.


That's not a real calculation.
$0.54/mi is the std deduction - not someone's out-of-pocket expense.
You can't generalize like that.

Everyone's actual cost per mile is different.
Mine is on the low side because I drive older, fully depreciated cars that I didn't pay much for to begin with and I do not carry any loans or lease payments on them. Other's have car payments on vehicles they've owned for a while already and still others are driving new cars with car payments or lease payments.

If those same earnings and miles were done with my UberX car, the profit would be at least $313.


----------



## Greguzzi

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's not a real calculation.
> $0.54/mi is the std deduction - not someone's out-of-pocket expense.
> You can't generalize like that.
> 
> Everyone's actual cost per mile is different.
> Mine is on the low side because I drive older, fully depreciated cars that I didn't pay much for to begin with and I do not carry any loans or lease payments on them. Other's have car payments on vehicles they've owned for a while already and still others are driving new cars with car payments or lease payments.
> 
> If those same earnings and miles were done with my UberX car, the profit would be at least $313.


Sorry. I don't buy it. Even if it were true for you, anyone who plans similarly is just daring God to laugh. That is not wise planning.


----------



## Greguzzi

A Morgan said:


> Well if you look at it that way I most likely made 10 cents per hour. I am very aware that I am just cashing out the value of my vehicle to payoff my debt but that is what I have chosen to do and very soon I will have no credit card debt at all which makes me very happy!


OK. Fair enough. And I am not picking on you. You apparently have gone into this with eyes wide open, but you should consider stating that you know you are just cashing out the value in your car and are making $0.10/hour when you state your "earnings." There are people watching, trying to decide if this endeavor is worth their time. They need to know the whole truth.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> Sorry. I don't buy it. Even if it were true for you, anyone who plans similarly is just daring God to laugh. That is not wise planning.


I hear ya... but the point I made is fact - facts aren't opinion:
$0.54 is the std deduction the IRS allows for business use mileage in 2016.
It has nothing to do with any driver's actual cost of driving a mile.
Your opinion of a driver's profit on earnings using the std mileage deduction is not a realistic way of looking at it - and not even close to reality.

In the rides/mileage/earnings scenario A Morgan shared, your statement of his profit is way off base (unless he's driving one of them gold-plated Maserati's).

And in addition to having much higher profit than you stated he has, the guy THEN also has the ability to offset his income for tax purposes by deducting $366.67 (679 X $0.54) as a business expense.

That people need to be aware of their real costs when driving TNC - I agree with you completely.
But there's no need to make it look worse than it actually is - it's bad enough in the real world.

A Morgan appears to have a good handle on what he's doing: he knows his costs and he is using his earnings to pay off DEBT on which he is currently paying interest - and gaining a tax deduction in the process. Sounds to me like he is a lot smarter than you are making him out to be.


----------



## Greguzzi

uberisti said:


> $1100 after Uber took their 25% cut


Does the lease include all the maintenance and oil changes and such, making gas your only expense? If so, that looks like it could be a decent moneymaker.


Michael - Cleveland said:


> I hear ya... but the point I made is fact - facts aren't opinion:
> $0.54 is the std deduction the IRS for business mileage in 2016.
> It has nothing to do with any driver's actual cost of driving a mile.
> Your opinion of a driver's profit on earnings using the std mileage deduction is not a realistic way of looking at it - and not even close to reality.
> 
> In the rides/mileage/earnings scenario A Morgan shared, your statement of his profit is way off base (unless he's driving one of them gold-plated Maserati's).
> 
> And in addition to having much higher profit than you stated he has, the guy THEN also has the ability to offset his income for tax purposes by deducting $366.67 (679 X $0.54) as a business expense.
> 
> That people need to be aware of their real costs when driving TNC - I agree with you completely.
> But there's no need to make it look worse than it actually is - it's bad enough in the real world.
> 
> A Morgan appears to have a good handle on what he's doing: he knows his costs and he is using his earnings to pay off DEBT on which he is currently paying interest - and gaining a tax deduction in the process. Sounds to me like he is a lot smarter than you are making him out to be.


LOL. The IRS is not in the habit of giving out baseless deductions. Deny all you want. People here are watching and deciding on whether this is all worth it. They need to know the truth, and I will continue to provide it.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Ok... starting to get a better picture.... this is the PAY thread, not a CA city section, and your comments about what EVERYONE should do, just don't apply.
> 
> First, There is no SUV class in most markets - only the largest.
> In most markets, XL is the only 'large car' option and it pays just a bit less than double the X rate - and only around 1 in 10 ride requests will come in to that driver as XL... the rest are X.
> 
> In markets where there is SELECT/LUX, those rates are only a bit less than BLACK/SUV and the cars get decent gas mileage, do not require commercial insurance or livery plates - and there are FAR more SELECT requests than SUV/BLACK requests.
> 
> Here in CLE, BLACK pays $2.70/$0.50 vs SELECT at $2.25/$0.35. 20% of my ride request are SELECT.
> 
> and, to my point:
> *In my opinion, your comment that "if you're not leasing an SUV/Black car you are losing money",
> is 100% completely wrong and is bad advice for most people. *
> It may work for you, but it's a money losing proposition for most.
> 
> I own both my cars (UberX and UberSELECT) outright - and I can drive them till the wheels fall off and then sell them for parts... my cars are depreciating assets. Your lease is burning cash in a crack pipe: You are spending over $27,300 of your income every year just on your lease payments.


First off, I would never tell anyone what they should do. Anytime give my opinion it's offered on a 
"for your consideration " basis.

To factor my actual loss you would have to deduct my owners depreciation and maintenance from my lease which is his profit and that would be my actual loss ( compared to owning the car myself) and it's a lot less than $27,000 -- it's more like $10,000, taking a guess at the top of my head. Still purchasing one is it worthwhile because of that fact and I do intend on purchasing one as soon as my personal car is paid off. In my view if you live in a large city where SUV and black are choices one can make , because of the fact that the operating cost of an SUV is not that much more than a Cadillac or Lincoln Town Car -- because of the higher rates the SUV would be in my estimation the more profitable way to go.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Oscar Levant said:


> First off, I would never tell anyone what they should do. Anytime give my opinion it's offered on a "for your consideration " basis.


 Well, had you stated it hat way, I wouldn't have taken issue with it!  Your exact words were: "First off, if you are not leasing an SUV you are losing a lot of money."... there were two "you"s in that once sentence! hehe... I get your point... but I suspect you'll find that SELECT drivers do as well as BLACK drivers at a lower overall cost.


----------



## A Morgan

Greguzzi said:


> OK. Fair enough. And I am not picking on you. You apparently have gone into this with eyes wide open, but you should consider stating that you know you are just cashing out the value in your car and are making $0.10/hour when you state your "earnings." There are people watching, trying to decide if this endeavor is worth their time. They need to know the whole truth.


 @ Greguzzi (Captain Obvious); my earnings post was provided in response to the experienced OC driver's question that started the thread. The mileage was provided for context. You know that because you used it for that purpose. @ those that have not removed their dunce caps; if you need a manager / babysitter or a fair wage you are not an Uber driver. Uber X driving is simply cashing in the value of your vehicle at approximately 50 cents per mile. You can expect to drive 250 miles per day for approximately $125.


----------



## Greguzzi

A Morgan said:


> @ Greguzzi (Captain Obvious); my earnings post was provided in response to the experienced OC driver's question that started the thread. The mileage was provided for context. You know that because you used it for that purpose. @ those that have not removed their dunce caps; if you need a manager / babysitter or a fair wage you are not an Uber driver. Uber X driving is simply cashing in the value of your vehicle at approximately 50 cents per mile. You can expect to drive 250 miles per day for approximately $125.


What is obvious to an experienced driver may not be obvious to someone who is "Uber-curious." I'm trying to reach those people and make sure they are not proceeding based on unrealistic information.

FWIW, some people actually do make a meager profit at this, but not if they are only bringing home $0.50/mile. I expect to make $400-$500-ish if I drive 250 miles. I would never drive if I was only taking home $0.50/mile.


----------



## A Morgan

Greguzzi said:


> What is obvious to an experienced driver may not be obvious to someone who is "Uber-curious." I'm trying to reach those people and make sure they are not proceeding based on unrealistic information.
> 
> FWIW, some people actually do make a meager profit at this, but not if they are only bringing home $0.50/mile. I expect to make $400-$500-ish if I drive 250 miles. I would never drive if I was only taking home $0.50/mile.


This thread is about what you can expect driving Uber X. Not Lyft or anything other then Uber X.


----------



## Greguzzi

A Morgan said:


> This thread is about what you can expect driving Uber X. Not Lyft or anything other then Uber X.


Is it not then wonderful that I am talking about Uberx?

I take home (after fees and before expenses) $1-$4/mile driving Uberx. Most days are $1.50-$2.00/mile. Very few are $1/mile. Most take home far, far less. I don't try to convince people that they can do as well as I am, though. I try to adjust their expectations around what you take home, about $0.50/mile before expenses and taxes, since that seems to be the norm for Uber drivers.


----------



## A Morgan

Greguzzi said:


> Is it not then wonderful that I am talking about Uberx?
> 
> I take home (after fees and before expenses) $1-$4/mile driving Uberx. Most days are $1.50-$2.00/mile. Very few are $1/mile. Most take home far, far less. I don't try to convince people that they can do as well as I am, though. I try to adjust their expectations around what you take home, about $0.50/mile before expenses and taxes, since that seems to be the norm for Uber drivers.


That's awesome for you but not relevant. The gal that posted the question lists her location as Orange County. While there is more than one Orange County I believe that she is referring to Orange County California @ $0.90 per mile. I know the OC area so I felt qualified to provide a response. I am not aware of the rates or driving conditions in the "East of eden" area. I am therefore not qualified to provide commentary regarding your area. Additionally, the Uber X earning expectations in your area ("East of eden") are not relevant to the subject matter of this Thread (Uber X; OC). Therefore your opinions as well as your personal preferences of what you would or would not do are simply irrelevant.


----------



## UberDr16

I would love to drive for Lyft but it is not in my area.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

During non-surge I park and grab my Uber trade-dress sign and stand at busy intersections asking for spare change.


----------



## Greguzzi

A Morgan said:


> This thread is about what you can expect driving Uber X. Not Lyft or anything other then Uber X.


Pardon the hell out of me. I thought the subject was "is it possible to make $500-1,000 a week driving Uber x."

It's apparently not the way you do it.


A Morgan said:


> That's awesome for you but not relevant. The gal that posted the question lists her location as Orange County. While there is more than one Orange County I believe that she is referring to Orange County California @ $0.90 per mile. I know the OC area so I felt qualified to provide a response. I am not aware of the rates or driving conditions in the "East of eden" area. I am therefore not qualified to provide commentary regarding your area. Additionally, the Uber X earning expectations in your area ("East of eden") are not relevant to the subject matter of this Thread (Uber X; OC). Therefore your opinions as well as your personal preferences of what you would or would not do are simply irrelevant.


LOL. Pardon the hell out of me. I thought the subject was "is it possible to make $500-1,000 a week driving Uber x."

It's apparently not possible the way you do it. I hope that was instructive to the OP. That doesn't mean it's not possible, though. A very few actually do it, after expenses. She should listen to those folks, too, and find out what it takes. You might consider listening to those folks, too.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

A Morgan said:


> That's awesome for you but not relevant. The gal that posted the question lists her location as Orange County. While there is more than one Orange County I believe that she is referring to Orange County California @ $0.90 per mile. I know the OC area so I felt qualified to provide a response. I am not aware of the rates or driving conditions in the "East of eden" area. I am therefore not qualified to provide commentary regarding your area. Additionally, the Uber X earning expectations in your area ("East of eden") are not relevant to the subject matter of this Thread (Uber X; OC). Therefore your opinions as well as your personal preferences of what you would or would not do are simply irrelevant.


I think it's relevant - but only so far as the comparisons match up by market - as you point out. 
And it's just my opinion, but I think the opinions and experience of drivers with a year or more of tnc driving under their belt can be very valuable... I don't agree with everything every other longer-time driver has to say, but I think it's relevant. 
just my 2 cents


----------



## Dang

yes its possible i already made 1k and its just friday.
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/only-100h-hour-kinda-good-week-for-me.71273/


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Dang said:


> yes its possible i already made 1k and its just friday.
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/only-100h-hour-kinda-good-week-for-me.71273/


congratulations: by working 100 hours you had earnings of 2 1/2 F/T jobs flipping burgers (without any of the benefits) -
and you had to supply the ground beef and the buns


----------



## Dang

Michael - Cleveland said:


> congratulations: by working 100 hours you had earnings of 2 1/2 F/T jobs flipping burgers (without any of the benefits) -
> and you had to supply the ground beef and the buns


i have the sickness of cant sleep so its worth it and yea my pay check is HUGE!


----------



## onsmart

Ridiculous waste of time. 

You cannot make money with ride share. See Charlie Brown, Seinfeild "The Bottle Deposit Episode", and Don Quixote. 

These ride share companies try to explain that they operate an ap for the purpose of ride share. The ride share concept is set up to reduce traffic while reducing your transportation expense. 

You are not an employee and you really are not in business.

This whole concept is ridiculous and if you tax treat it as a business, then you will probably show a slight loss. 

You make nothing.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

onsmart said:


> Ridiculous waste of time.
> You cannot make money with ride share. See Charlie Brown, Seinfeild "The Bottle Deposit Episode", and Don Quixote.
> These ride share companies try to explain that they operate an ap for the purpose of ride share. The ride share concept is set up to reduce traffic while reducing your transportation expense.
> You are not an employee and you really are not in business.
> This whole concept is ridiculous and if you tax treat it as a business, then you will probably show a slight loss.
> You make nothing.


None of that is true for everyone. 
YOU may not be able to make money - but others do.
YOUR circumstances are not the same as someone else's.
YOUR tax situation is not the same as others...
and if yo know anything about business then you know that a 'slight loss' for tax purposes can be quite profitable.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Dang said:


> i have the sickness of cant sleep so its worth it and yea my pay check is HUGE!


If you think a $1,000/wk 'pay-check' is "HUGE" (before paying for your expenses), then you might want to compare your pay with the average wage in the US for the number of hours you work. You are making no more than minimum wage (less than that in some cities) - and you are donating your car to Uber in order to achieve it. ABSOLUTELY DO WHAT YOU WANT. But you'd be wise to heed the advice of those here who have been driving a lot longer than you have and have the experience to help you. You are on a path to having no car - and no income.


----------



## onsmart

A


Michael - Cleveland said:


> None of that is true for everyone.
> YOU may not be able to make money - but others do.
> YOUR circumstances are not the same as someone else's.
> YOUR tax situation is not the same as others...
> and if yo know anything about business then you know that a 'slight loss' for tax purposes can be quite profitable.


ALL of that is true for most. Most of that is true for all. None of it is true for none.

I can think of other ways to get effective tax deductions with less effort.

Success is mostly about what you choose to focus your time on.

May your skies always be blue and the wind ever at your back.


----------



## oscardelta

docswife said:


> You're probably driving longer distances which take more time. I'm driving for the most part short distance at surge rates
> 
> Slice it however you'd like, but I hold a full time job and drove Uber in between and on the weekends. Even picking up a passenger or 2 on my way in to my full time job.
> 
> It was temporary for me to reach a certain goal. I exceeded my goal. I had 500+ trips and no accident, and made a great PROFIT! I drove a 9 year old Honda Accord with 165,000 miles on it that I'm giving to my teenager in July.


See, this is where my BS detector goes off. How do you "pick up a passenger or 2 on my way in to my full time job?" You don't have any idea where the passenger is going when you accept the request. What if they are going in the opposite direction of your full time job? What if it's a 30 or 40 mile trip? Are you calling in late to your regular job to complete these trips, or are you the luckiest man in the world who always picks up passengers who are going the direction you need to go?


----------



## onsmart

Pr


oscardelta said:


> See, this is where my BS detector goes off. How do you "pick up a passenger or 2 on my way in to my full time job?" You don't have any idea where the passenger is going when you accept the request. What if they are going in the opposite direction of your full time job? What if it's a 30 or 40 mile trip? Are you calling in late to your regular job to complete these trips, or are you the luckiest man in the world who always picks up passengers who are going the direction you need to go?


Precisely the fly in the profitability ointment. If you were going in the general direction of the pax, then the premise sort of makes sense.

You hit the nail on the head. 
You are better off car pooling with fellow workmates and not exchanging money.

This is a set-up for driverless.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

onsmart said:


> I can think of other ways to get effective tax deductions with less effort.


And that's the point (on which we agree)... what's true for you may not be true for someone else.


> May your skies always be blue and the wind ever at your back.


I'm not sailing through life... sometimes, I like the feel of the wind in my face.


----------



## Sly

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If you think a $1,000/wk 'pay-check' is "HUGE" (before paying for your expenses), then you might want to compare your pay with the average wage in the US for the number of hours you work. You are making no more than minimum wage (less than that in some cities) - and you are donating your car to Uber in order to achieve it. ABSOLUTELY DO WHAT YOU WANT. But you'd be wise to heed the advice of those here who have been driving a lot longer than you have and have the experience to help you. You are on a path to having no car - and no income.


I'm making more than I would without Uber, which is 0.
I'm fat old and out of shape nobody wants to hire me.


----------



## Greguzzi

Michael - Cleveland said:


> congratulations: by working 100 hours you had earnings of 2 1/2 F/T jobs flipping burgers (without any of the benefits) -
> and you had to supply the ground beef and the buns


Exactly. And after expenses, he likely made $3/hour for all that effort-and he brags about it!!??


----------



## Greguzzi

Sly said:


> I'm making more than I would without Uber, which is 0.
> I'm fat old and out of shape nobody wants to hire me.


You can't do anything about old, but the other problems are solvable.


----------



## docswife

oscardelta said:


> See, this is where my BS detector goes off. How do you "pick up a passenger or 2 on my way in to my full time job?" You don't have any idea where the passenger is going when you accept the request. What if they are going in the opposite direction of your full time job? What if it's a 30 or 40 mile trip? Are you calling in late to your regular job to complete these trips, or are you the luckiest man in the world who always picks up passengers who are going the direction you need to go?


Well I'm glad I don't give 2 shi** about your BS detector. Furthermore, I will let you go figure out how I know which way they're going. Let me add though that I'm in a managerial position of 8 years and don't punch a clock so even IF I decide to accept a trip that's 30 or 40 miles it's no problem!


----------



## oscardelta

docswife said:


> Well I'm glad I don't give 2 shi** about your BS detector. Furthermore, I will let you go figure out how I know which way they're going. Let me add though that I'm in a managerial position of 8 years and don't punch a clock so even IF I decide to accept a trip that's 30 or 40 miles it's no problem!


Another anonymous, smug internet poster self-righteously lecturing others about how only he holds the key to success while everybody else is just bumbling around cluelessly. Don't hurt your arm patting yourself on the back. And don't forget to get your oil changed.


----------



## docswife

First, it's she, not he. "Docswife".

Secondly, YOU came off as the a-hole first! So, I responded as such. Be respectful and it's reciprocated.

Finally, thanks for the reminder as I DO need to get an oil change today.


----------



## oscardelta

docswife said:


> First, it's she, not he. "Docswife".
> 
> Secondly, YOU came off as the a-hole first! So, I responded as such. Be respectful and it's reciprocated.
> 
> Finally, thanks for the reminder as I DO need to get an oil change today.


You can pay for it with your massive Uber profits.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Sly said:


> I'm making more than I would without Uber, which is 0.
> I'm fat old and out of shape nobody wants to hire me.


I get it - really... I do.
I'm just putting the reality of the earnings into proper perspective.
It FEELS like huge money because all of the earnings are paid upfront - but the majority of the expenses are hidden and paid longer after you've spent those earnings. That's why the average driver only drives with a TNC for 6 months. That's when they start to realize how much they have actually lost.


----------



## William1964

I've never hit $1,000 a week on earnings alone. The times I did hit $1,000 a week included bonuses signup bonuses referral bonuses.

S4 500 a week ubering Xing comma it depends on your location. The farther away you are from people the more hours you will have to work.

In Chicago everyone should be able to make 500 to $1,000 a week which happens to be 7 times less than what Uber says you can make


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

William1964 said:


> I've never hit $1,000 a week on earnings alone. The times I did hit $1,000 a week included bonuses signup bonuses referral bonuses. S4 500 a week ubering Xing comma it depends on your location. The farther away you are from people the more hours you will have to work. In Chicago everyone should be able to make 500 to $1,000 a week which happens to be 7 times less than what Uber says you can make


It occurs to me reading your [very good] reply, that what none of us has mentioned is that the ability to earn any 'goal' amount is entirely dependent on things that are not within the individual driver's control.

Uber can change (lower) fares without notice, the weather can effect who uses the service and where. More drivers can be onboarded by Uber and saturate a market, reducing the number of fares available to each individual driver... drivers can stop driving, which means more fares and higher surges for individual drivers. Your driver rating - through no fault of your own - can get you 'suspended' or 'deactivated' without notice. Ube can put 'incentives' in place that effect your earnings - or change vehicle requirements, or can (and will) implement any number of different polices and procedures which change what you earn.

That means it's a risk.
If you set a goal, begin to reach it consistently, and become somewhat dependent, you will, inevitably, eventually, be crushed to find that at some point, without notice, you can't earn what you were counting on.

What a lot of us have learned the hard way is that even with our best efforts and successes at setting up a driving strategy that meets our $ goals, no sooner do we get it working that something outside of our control screws it up and we're back close to square one, needing to come up with a new driving strategy - or adjust our goals.


----------



## Dang

i always hit 1k++++ every week ez..


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Dang said:


> i always hit 1k++++ every week ez..


LOL. Anyone driving 100 plus hours a week had better hit $1,000.


----------



## Dang

Michael - Cleveland said:


> LOL. Anyone driving 100 plus hours a week had better hit $1,000.


yea but not every 1 can drive 24/7 like me so...good thing i got the sickness of cannot sleep..i forgot the word for it..im a middle school drop out and uber is making me rich!


----------



## Greguzzi

Dang said:


> yea but not every 1 can drive 24/7 like me so...good thing i got the sickness of cannot sleep..i forgot the word for it..im a middle school drop out and uber is making me rich!


How many total miles (not just passenger miles) and total hours (not just on-app hours) did you sit in the car to get a pre-expenses payout of $1,483.74?


----------



## A Morgan

Dang can clearly drive 24/7 as he says he can or he's a triplet all driving one account. If it's just him I'm not sure how he can find the time to post. What's the gas bill? Dang!


----------



## Stygge

oscardelta said:


> You can pay for it with your massive Uber profits.


An oil change is less than $8 in most cases. That is paid for by less than an uber trip and we take massive amounts of those.  Lighten up dude. Life is good!!


----------



## kevin dang

A Morgan said:


> Dang can clearly drive 24/7 as he says he can or he's a triplet all driving one account. If it's just him I'm not sure how he can find the time to post. What's the gas bill? Dang!


Gas bill is like $90

With this pay out
I stay in the car most of the time rest when i can with a nice pillow


----------



## NuberUber

kevin dang said:


> View attachment 35273
> 
> 
> Gas bill is like $90
> 
> With this pay out
> I stay in the car most of the time rest when i can with a nice pillow


First off congrats on making so much moolah! It is quite impressive. If you don't mind me asking, how do you manage to do so few high paying trips and little to no surge? Do you cherry pick your trips?


----------



## kevin dang

NuberUber said:


> First off congrats on making so much moolah! It is quite impressive. If you don't mind me asking, how do you manage to do so few high paying trips and little to no surge? Do you cherry pick your trips?


Airport pick up and long distance


----------



## Greguzzi

How many miles did you put on your car for the payout? 1500? 1800? 2000? More?


----------



## Dang

1400


----------



## ABC123DEF

Dang said:


> i always hit 1k++++ every week ez..


Do you sleep? Have any life outside of Big Foober?


----------



## Greguzzi

Dang said:


> 1400


Thanks!

How many total hours spent chasing fares? 120? 130? 150?

Not trying to minimize your accomplishment but to gain some perspective on the accomplishment.


----------



## NuberUber

kevin dang said:


> Airport pick up and long distance


Cool, thanks for the reply!


----------



## Dang

Greguzzi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How many total hours spent chasing fares? 120? 130? 150?
> 
> Not trying to minimize your accomplishment but to gain some perspective on the accomplishment.





Greguzzi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How many total hours spent chasing fares? 120? 130? 150?
> 
> Not trying to minimize your accomplishment but to gain some perspective on the accomplishment.


150+


----------



## Greguzzi

Dang said:


> 150+


Thanks for your honesty.

Look, you know better than anyone how much you busted your ass to make Travis even richer, and I bet you can sense that you profited about $5/hour, so I'm not gonna run the numbers for you. Others are watching, however, and I hope they see the reality of the numbers.

I'm really disgusted to see how really hard-working guys like you are getting used by this shit-heel company. Uber does not deserve you.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> Thanks for your honesty.
> 
> Look, you know better than anyone how much you busted your ass to make Travis even richer, and I bet you can sense that you profited about $5/hour, so I'm not gonna run the numbers for you. Others are watching, however, and I hope they see the reality of the numbers.
> 
> I'm really disgusted to see how really hard-working guys like you are getting used by this shit-heel company. Uber does not deserve you.


No kidding. It's hard to not think about what could and should be for someone with that much drive (no pun intended). Also makes me wince when thinking if this man would take just 1/3 the hour he's driving to get his GED and then an associates degree in a field he loved, he could stop driving within 3 years and be building a real future. (sorry if that sounds judgemental... not meant to be)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Dang said:


> 150+


So you give yourself 2 1/2 hours a day to eat, shower, shave, shit and sleep?
You do know that's not exactly 'The American Dream', right?


----------



## A Morgan

Michael - Cleveland said:


> So you give yourself 2 1/2 hours a day to eat, shower, shave, shit and sleep?
> You do know that's not exactly 'The American Dream', right?


It's the new world order American Dream. Can you say NAFTA? The degrees you mention do not guarantee a good income these days in the USA and Dang clearly has the adrenaline addiction of the next Uber ping. I don't normally drive on Sunday nights but with Dang and the addiction I had to go. Was just going for a couple of hours, lol. Now its 3:30 am and I'm still wide awake. Jacked up my vehicle miles and my paycheck. Just can't stop when your on a roll. Like Dang says; It's a sickness!


----------



## kevin dang

Michael - Cleveland said:


> So you give yourself 2 1/2 hours a day to eat, shower, shave, shit and sleep?
> You do know that's not exactly 'The American Dream', right?


yea but i make money thats what matters


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

kevin dang said:


> yea but i make money thats what matters


As long as you think that's what matters, it's your so-called-life.
It will be interesting to see how long you can do this schedule - and if you're real or just BSing everyone.
(and if no one has mentioned it yet - it's called "_insomnia_")


----------



## kevin dang

Michael - Cleveland said:


> As long as you think that's what matters, it's your so-called-life.
> It will be interesting to see how long you can do this schedule - and if you're real or just BSing everyone.
> (and if no one has mentioned it yet - it's called "_insomnia_")


Why should i bs about what i do anyways it was a good Monday morning!


----------



## Oscar Levant

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Well, had you stated it hat way, I wouldn't have taken issue with it!  Your exact words were: "First off, if you are not leasing an SUV you are losing a lot of money."... there were two "you"s in that once sentence! hehe... I get your point... but I suspect you'll find that SELECT drivers do as well as BLACK drivers at a lower overall cost.


Jeez, it's the kind of thing that's a given, like, do I have to state "for your consideration" with every bit of advice given?

That's a bit much, I'd say. Seems like the onus is on you to say " thanks for the advice, but....." kinda response, eh?

From my vantage point, the best price point is the one that yeilds the most money for the least amount of work. The SUV rate works for me, in this regard. But, it might not in another city ( or for another driver whose preference is to take back to back calls, which the lower rates would mostly afford, for the same amount of money -- stay busy, etc ). I work in San Diego, a great town for livery plates.


----------



## Dang

A Morgan said:


> It's the new world order American Dream. Can you say NAFTA? The degrees you mention do not guarantee a good income these days in the USA and Dang clearly has the adrenaline addiction of the next Uber ping. I don't normally drive on Sunday nights but with Dang and the addiction I had to go. Was just going for a couple of hours, lol. Now its 3:30 am and I'm still wide awake. Jacked up my vehicle miles and my paycheck. Just can't stop when your on a roll. Like Dang says; It's a sickness!


uber 4 life bro!


----------



## IckyDoody

A typical week of full time uberxing in OC

80 hours
1k in earnings
1500 miles driven

Now, your actual profit depends on your cost to drive.

At 25 cents cost per mile. The profit is about $625 for the week. Or about 8 bucks an hour. An old car that is worth less than 5k that gets reasonable gas mileage should cost about 25 cents a miles to drive. A prius worth 8 to 10k will also cost about a quarter a mile to drive.

At 50 cents cost per mile the profit is only $250. A late model, $40000 car probably costs 50 cents per mile to drive.


----------



## kevin dang

I drive 140++ hours. Week though


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

kevin dang said:


> I drive 140++ hours. Week though


That's your choice... and it's better than starving and NOT getting paid to live in your car, right?


Oscar Levant said:


> Jeez, it's the kind of thing that's a given, like, do I have to state "for your consideration" with every bit of advice given? That's a bit much, I'd say. Seems like the onus is on you to say " thanks for the advice, but....." kinda response, eh?


I'll keep that in mind the next time you tell everyone they should or shouldn't do something or note whether they are making or losing money because they don't do what you do.


IckyDoody said:


> A typical week of full time uberxing in OC
> 
> 80 hours
> 1k in earnings
> 1500 miles driven
> 
> Now, your actual profit depends on your cost to drive.
> 
> At 25 cents cost per mile. The profit is about $625 for the week. Or about 8 bucks an hour. An old car that is worth less than 5k that gets reasonable gas mileage should cost about 25 cents a miles to drive. A prius worth 8 to 10k will also cost about a quarter a mile to drive.
> 
> At 50 cents cost per mile the profit is only $250. A late model, $40000 car probably costs 50 cents per mile to drive.


Nice ballpark figures - well done!

My only quibble (and it's one I've made here many times) is that $/hr is meaningless if your time isn't worth anything. If you can't get any other job, then all that matters is how much you invest (gas, value of your car) to make a return on that investment. If you don't have a high-school diploma you may not even be able to get a job at McDonald's or Target, etc. Your time is your own. That being said, Mr. Dang would still be far better off working two full-time manual labor jobs, getting the protections of SS, unemployment insurance, workers comp, overtime, paid holidays, etc. - at minimum wage - then to do what he is doing now with his 150+ hours of time driving Uber. He's one fender-bender away from being without both an income and a car. And one rider complaint away from being suspended, or deactivated.


----------



## A Morgan

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's your choice... and it's better than starving and NOT getting paid to live in your car, right?
> I'll keep that in mind the next time you tell everyone they should or shouldn't do something or note whether they are making or losing money because they don't do what you do.
> 
> Nice ballpark figures - well done!
> 
> My only quibble (and it's one I've made here many times) is that $/hr is meaningless if your time isn't worth anything. If you can't get any other job, then all that matters is how much you invest (gas, value of your car) to make a return on that investment. If you don't have a high-school diploma you may not even be able to get a job at McDonald's or Target, etc. Your time is your own. That being said, Mr. Dang would still be far better off working two full-time manual labor jobs, getting the protections of SS, unemployment insurance, workers comp, overtime, paid holidays, etc. - at minimum wage - then to do what he is doing now with his 150+ hours of time driving Uber. He's one fender-bender away from being without both an income and a car. And one rider complaint away from being suspended, or deactivated.


And we are all one heart attack away from death so keep sitting in front of the boob tube and eating your bonbon's.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

A Morgan said:


> And we are all one heart attack away from death so keep sitting in front of the boob tube and eating your bonbon's.


??? what the hell was that about? And who was it directed to?


----------



## Greguzzi

A Morgan said:


> And we are all one heart attack away from death so keep sitting in front of the boob tube and eating your bonbon's.


That's awesome!


----------



## A Morgan

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ??? what the hell was that about? And who was it directed to?


Hi Michael. It's clear what its about and it's directed at all those that put down hard working drivers while they sit at home and do nothing. Sly for one
"I'm making more than I would without Uber, which is 0. I'm fat old and out of shape nobody wants to hire me." Stop eating in front of the TV and do something SLY and you can fix most of that. I also get frustrated at you Michael-Cleveland and others that assume Uber drivers are not educated. "Also makes me wince when thinking if this man would take just 1/3 the hour he's driving to get his GED and then an associates degree in a field he loved, he could stop driving within 3 years and be building a real future." Many drivers have college degrees and at least one poster on here is a doctors wife. Shit happens and it's the educated people that get off their ass and find a way to make ends meet even if it's Uber driving. For me the flexibility of Uber allows me to work my profession and pull in extra fast reliable revenue anytime I like. I can watch tv in the evening or go out a grab a c note. One night of tv is not worth a $100 to me. Also, I enjoy driving; it gets me away from the computer, out into the world and relieves my stress without alcohol. As for Kevin Dang, his brother Kevin and his other brother Kevin; My assumption is that they are just tag teaming Uber in order to quickly pay down their student loans.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

A Morgan said:


> Hi Michael. It's clear what its about and it's directed at all those that put down hard working drivers while they sit at home and do nothing. Sly for one
> "I'm making more than I would without Uber, which is 0. I'm fat old and out of shape nobody wants to hire me." Stop eating in front of the TV and do something SLY and you can fix most of that. I also get frustrated at you Michael-Cleveland and others that assume Uber drivers are not educated. "Also makes me wince when thinking if this man would take just 1/3 the hour he's driving to get his GED and then an associates degree in a field he loved, he could stop driving within 3 years and be building a real future. Many drivers have college degrees and at least one poster on here is a doctors wife. Shit happens and it's the educated people that get off their ass and find a way to make ends meet even if it's Uber driving. For me the flexibility of Uber allows me to work my profession and pull in extra fast reliable revenue anytime I like. I can watch tv in the evening or go out a grab a c note. One night of tv is not worth a $100 to me. Also, I enjoy driving; it gets me away from the computer, out into the world and relieves my stress without alcohol. As for Kevin Dang, his brother Kevin and his other brother Kevin; My assumption is that they are just tag teaming Uber in order to quickly pay down their student loans.


I usually stop reading a message and move on after reading something like: "It's clear what its about and it's directed at all those ...", because that means the author has no intention of actually answering the question I asked - and has the arrogance to assume that they know what's in the minds and hearts of 'everyone' else (which is usually followed by their assertion that only they know what's best for someone else). In this case I made the mistake of reading the rest of your high-towered spiel, which misses points or claims them as their own - ignoring what others have said, repeatedly. Whatever. Enjoy the ride...


----------



## Sacto Burbs

He's talking to me. I have lots of bon-bons. 

Bon mot too


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> LOL. The IRS is not in the habit of giving out baseless deductions. Deny all you want. People here are watching and deciding on whether this is all worth it. They need to know the truth, and I will continue to provide it.


I'm not denying anything - you are just using apples to describe oranges. The allowable tax deduction does not = what a driver spends on fuel/insurance/maintenance/repairs - or their depreciation.


----------



## Greguzzi

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'm not denying anything - you are just using apples to describe oranges. The allowable tax deduction does not = what a driver spends on fuel/insurance/maintenance/repairs - or their depreciation.


It sure can. It doesn't always. Plan for it anyway, or recognize that you are trusting to luck.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Dang said:


> 1400


He does not driver uber x.He drives uber black.


----------



## bobby747

i would not want to ride with him as my driver ..he may fall asleep at the wheel. NO JOKE


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> It sure can. It doesn't always. Plan for it anyway, or recognize that you are trusting to luck.


No. 
Don't 'plan' your expenses based on an arbitrary number unrelated to your expenses:
KNOW your actual expenses.
The ONLY time the IRS std deduction figure comes into play is when you plan for and file your taxes.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

bobby747 said:


> i would not want to ride with him as my driver ..he may fall asleep at the wheel. NO JOKE


That's why LYFT limits the number of consecutive hours a driver can be online.


----------



## Greguzzi

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No.
> Don't 'plan' your expenses based on an arbitrary number unrelated to your expenses:
> KNOW your actual expenses.
> The ONLY time the IRS std deduction figure comes into play is when you plan for and file your taxes.


God laughs at the notion that you know what your expenses will be. I laugh along with him.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

her.


----------



## Greguzzi

Michael - Cleveland said:


> her.


Meh.


----------



## PHXTE

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No.
> Don't 'plan' your expenses based on an arbitrary number unrelated to your expenses:
> KNOW your actual expenses.
> The ONLY time the IRS std deduction figure comes into play is when you plan for and file your taxes.


If I had a dollar every time someone on here proclaimed that their _actual expenses_ were 57.5 cents a mile because the IRS said so, I'd be rich.

Uber drivers, collectively, aren't the brightest bulbs in the box. Especially when it comes to taxes and other matters of accounting.

(Not directing that at anyone in particular, but when I see some of the misguided notions some of you have in your heads, it doesn't surprise me that you think driving your personal automobile for pennies is a good idea.)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> It sure can. It doesn't always. Plan for it anyway, or recognize that you are trusting to luck.


Is it okay with you if I account for my Uber driving expenses the way I want - and plan for my taxes the way I see fit ?


----------



## Gagik Ginosyan

Yea you can. =] More u drive uber gives bonues... Free Gass, surge price on all you trips, your % of getting trip come more tword you.. and more.


PLUS Uber x is making more money the uber black or any other. cuz everyone want to go FROM point A to B. cheapest way possible. =]


----------



## truedarthvader

I would love to drive for Lyft but it is not in my area.


----------



## cycione77

35hrs of driving for Lyft/Uber this past week in Memphis. A little over $700 between Thurs,Fri, Sat, and Sun nights.


----------



## Jagent

truedarthvader said:


> I would love to drive for Lyft but it is not in my area.


I felt the same way until I actually started driving for them. They constantly send me pings for pickups over 20 minutes away. No thanks.


----------



## cycione77

Jagent said:


> I felt the same way until I actually started driving for them. They constantly send me pings for pickups over 20 minutes away. No thanks.


Late nights in Memphis, Lyft pings are consistently 20-25 minutes away. Uber pings are typically around the corner.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

cycione77 said:


> 35hrs of driving for Lyft/Uber this past week in Memphis. A little over $700 between Thurs,Fri, Sat, and Sun nights.


Good for you! Running both apps - driving the busy hours on FRI/SAT/SUN. Well done.


----------



## Greenghost2212

UberFrolic said:


> Drive for Lyft please. If you don't uber will win the rideshare war and we don't want uber making large decisions on fares. We need multiple players in this rideshare war. Compeition is good


Already winning here in Chicago.


----------



## XLEX

Jagent said:


> I felt the same way until I actually started driving for them. They constantly send me pings for pickups over 20 minutes away. No thanks.


Got a 20min ping as I read this haha


----------



## Jagent

XLEX said:


> Got a 20min ping as I read this haha


Yes, and if you become desperate enough to accept the ride, Lyft will let you get about 1/2 way there and the ride will be cancelled. They will assign a "closer driver." Lyft sucks and I'm not playing their games.


----------



## python134r

As a getaway driver for a stick-up crew.........


----------



## Driving and Driven

Txchick said:


> That would be difficult to do in the Dallas market right now. I hear it's extremly slow right now, surges are short-lived & in-frequent. Don't know if Uber has on boarded a boat load of new drivers in Dallas.


The repercussions of the #deleteuber campaign. Those pax will be back in a few weeks when they miss their discount rides.


----------

